# Lure Suggestions



## 11671 (Apr 21, 2010)

I need some suggestions on lures for tuna. We usually live bait or chunk but sometimes these just don't work.

Thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Cedar plugs, small skirts and dusters with or without ballyhoo, small diving plugs like rapalas and yo-zuris, etc, etc. Smaller baits usually get the nod from tuna although they will hit large blue marlin lures as well.


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Cedar plugs and small ilanders work well.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

when the fish are running deeper say around 200'-300' how do you guys target them,


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The new flutter style butterfly jigs work very well on Tuna. Especially when down deep.


----------



## Jagsare1 (Sep 23, 2011)

How heavy is the leader? East Coast tuna, I am running 60-80 lb leader which would seem undergunned for 100+ lb fish. I am talking the small lures mentioned. Suggestions? 


**Thanks. Just joined this board and this board is outstanding as I look around the current and past posts.


----------



## junglegoober (Nov 12, 2010)

3-4 inch blue and white skirts seem to have a following around here. I'm by no means a tuna expert but I know they pull strikes from dolphin and wahoo.


----------



## tunabreath76 (Sep 27, 2011)

If you are trolling, you may want to use 125 - 200lb test for leaders, but you will get more bites the lighter you go. You will need to re-tie new leaders as they get chaffed. You can go as light as 50lb test but you will not be able to pull hard on it to gaff the fish at the boat. When jigging or chunking it is worth the extra money to buy flourocarbon for invisibility. I always use a light but significant leader when I start, but if I know the fish are there and I go without bites, I go down in leader size. 2 weeks ago, I went down to 12lb test from the rod straight to the hook and #1 hooks to get Dolphin to bite. Before this (using 40lb test and 4/0 live bait hooks) they would swim up to the chunks of Ballyhoo and turn around. After I made the change, they hit the chunks instantly! The same goes for Tuna but 10x.


----------



## Jagsare1 (Sep 23, 2011)

I have been using 80 lb leader trolling for yellowfin on the east coast but we really don't have the potential for a 150 lb fish. Cedar plugs and small feathers are my go to lures along with a little secret that goes out.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

11671 said:


> I need some suggestions on lures for tuna. We usually live bait or chunk but sometimes these just don't work.
> 
> Thanks


 
Live bait and chunking will outfish lures 10 to 1. If you're not catching yellowfin, you might be using too heavy leader, too big of a hook, or you're on the wrong side of the rig. Sometimes it's difficult to tell what side of the rig is the upcurrent side; if you can't see tuna busting, look at the wake that often comes off of drilling rigs or a production rig that is pumping out some ballast. Or learn to read what the supply boats are doing. OR, radio up to the rig and simply ask them where the current is coming out of. But most importantly, learn to read your bottom finder and know the difference between bait, blackfin, and yellowfin.




ateupwitit said:


> when the fish are running deeper say around 200'-300' how do you guys target them,



Chunk. Or live bait down deep.


----------

